# Pedal steel: where to start?



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've always loved the sound of a well played pedal steel. So expressive and sweet.

So where do I start? I've found a couple used ones about 4 hours away from where I live. Not sure what to look for in a pedal steel..lol

Any pedal steelers out there in Guit/Can land?

Here are the two I'm looking at:

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Pedal-Steel-Guitar-W0QQAdIdZ151884901

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Pedal-Steel-Guitar-W0QQAdIdZ150135124

..


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I have my doubts about those guitars. PM me for details.

My recommendation is to get in touch with either Jeff Bradshaw in Rocky Mountain House or Al Brisco for advice. Both are excellent to deal with.

You should look for a "pro" model from a known name brand preferably with three pedals and four knee levers. A mid 70s to early 80s MSA Classic might be a good fit. Solid guitar, easy to work on and relatively cheap. Since they are so common, prices are usually pretty low, often between $700-$1,000 for a single 10.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I also had an MSA Classic several years ago. Great guitar. Heavy as a tank but so solidly built that it would probably even survive longer than cockroaches in a nuclear attack.

After a little more checking, stay away from those Reimers that were posted on kijiji. BTW, they might not be used. I haven't found out for certain yet.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll check out 'the music shop' and the 'acoustic music shop' before I jump in.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

If you haven't yet, I'd suggest checking out http://bb.steelguitarforum.com/index.php 

I think it's $5 to join, but you can search and read most of the forums for free.
Some very knowledgeable steellers hang out there, pedal and non-pedal, Dobro, etc..


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

I will gladly stand open to correction from people who know more about it than I do, but I'm guessing that the best way to start is by learning some lap steel first, which will get you used to the tunings and the slide techniques before you have to worry about knee levers, etc.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was snooping around on the steel forum last night, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Tycho said:


> I will gladly stand open to correction from people who know more about it than I do, but I'm guessing that the best way to start is by learning some lap steel first, which will get you used to the tunings and the slide techniques before you have to worry about knee levers, etc.


nkjanssen hit the nail on the head.I have also found lap steel and pedal steel to be two totally different animals. Different tunings, different feel and different approach to playing. I also dove straight into pedal steel, starting with a homemade guitar that had three pedals and one knee lever, after that came an MSA Classic. My current weapon of choice is a Sierra Crown with three pedals and five knee levers.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Al Brisco and Jeff Bradshaw are THE dealers to talk to.
Both are excellent players and willing to help.

I'm a Steeler, and mod at the SGF.
Use the search feature there to browse more than a decade of info.

A YouTube search for "Blue Rodeo Tribute Blue Radio" will yield more than 20 videos of me playing, mostly Steel, some Tele. 

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Steeler said:


> Al Brisco and Jeff Bradshaw are THE dealers to talk to.
> Both are excellent players and willing to help.
> 
> I'm a Steeler, and mod at the SGF.
> ...


Nice stuff! Thanks for that.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! Good karma to you all..

..


----------

